# Catching Snowflakes



## Jake (Dec 3, 2012)

Source


This is... interesting..?

So, apparently sometimes when you're walking around town you will see a snowflake like this;




which will make a _twinkling_ sound as it falls, then you can catch it with your net

IMO, I think it will be used to give to Kaizo (the blua alpaca and make this furniture


----------



## Dustbunnii (Dec 3, 2012)

That's a cute little feature to have 
And I agree that it will probably be used for that furniture set. 
We shall see


----------



## W-indfall (Dec 3, 2012)

You give them to one of the snow people you build. (I think the mother) and they give you furniture for it.
I read this on Zeds llivestream so I can't give an exact source :/


----------



## Pickles (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh coooool!!!  I LOVE that! So fun!


----------



## Mz_D (Dec 3, 2012)

I caught a few snowflakes yesterday and I tried to give it to Kazio, he couldn't accept it. So I think the Snowman must be who you give it to. I haven't had any snow lying on the ground yet to make a snowman to find out for sure.


----------



## Berry (Dec 3, 2012)

Isn't that Josh Thomas AC avatar? It's kind of weird, but... Me gusta!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 3, 2012)

Aww, snowflakes are so cute!


----------



## Mint (Dec 3, 2012)

They can be sold for 600 bells. 
Unfortunately, they can't be put into storage or left in a room, so until you have a snowman, they take up room in your pockets.
Can't be attached to mail either.


----------



## Gurgi (Dec 3, 2012)

Man, they have crammed so much new stuff to do and collect in this game!  I love all of these little details.  And that furniture set is beautiful!  Like living in an ice palace.  I can't wait to do all of these things!


----------



## Ozzie (Dec 3, 2012)

so... will every snowflake be unique? 

but i like that feature really, it's a shame we can't store the snowflakes though...


----------



## Pickles (Dec 3, 2012)

We need to be able to store them in a freezer


----------



## Mint (Dec 3, 2012)

Snowflakes also don't stack in the inventory.
I'm having a snowflake crisis and I'll probably have to get rid of some of them.


----------



## Nanette710 (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, pretty!


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2012)

Berry said:


> Isn't that Josh Thomas AC avatar? It's kind of weird, but... Me gusta!


that's because it is him...



Mint said:


> Snowflakes also don't stack in the inventory.
> I'm having a snowflake crisis and I'll probably have to get rid of some of them.


sucks we can't store them, i'd love to display them


according to Sumwheat;

"You have to make Snowmom and give her 3~5 snowflakes and she will give you ice series furniture.
There are 4 types of snowman you can make, and its a family, Mom, Dad, Older bro, Baby (Depends on sizes, like dad is small head, big body)

And each do different stuff, Mom you give snowflakes to for ice series, Dad you play bingo with for Ski series, Older bro if you make right, get snowman series furniture in mail, and if you make all 4, you get snowman Russian nesting dolls in the mail."

http://ameblo.jp/ruby-rika/entry-11415858512.html


----------



## Pickles (Dec 3, 2012)

THAT is awesome! Chuckling at the big bodied, small headed dad, though. Poor thing! 



Jake. said:


> "You have to make Snowmom and give her 3~5 snowflakes and she will give you ice series furniture.
> There are 4 types of snowman you can make, and its a family, Mom, Dad, Older bro, Baby (Depends on sizes, like dad is small head, big body)
> 
> And each do different stuff, Mom you give snowflakes to for ice series, Dad you play bingo with for Ski series, Older bro if you make right, get snowman series furniture in mail, and if you make all 4, you get snowman Russian nesting dolls in the mail."
> ...


----------



## Gurgi (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow!  They seriously expanded on the snowman goals!  I love this game so much and I can't even play it.  Things like multiple snow-people, and the other tasks they've added have really fixed one of the problems I've had with the middle AC games...not enough extra things to keep us busy.  I love how they've added so much more to do, it will really make the village feel more "alive" and varied.

Oh, I see that the snowman with the top hat is the dad.  That makes sense.  I like how the snowmom has a tiny ball on top of her head to represent a hair bun.


----------



## WeiMoote (Dec 5, 2012)

Huh. Guess I have to make a Mule Character to store my snowflakes...


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

I built the mother snowman (HURRAY!) and can finally get rid of my snowflakes.
I found one of the special snowflakes just now when it wasn't snowing. I'm not sure if that's because I have the mother built or not.


----------



## Pickles (Dec 5, 2012)

How are they different, Mint?  Are they a different color or something, or do you not know it's "special" until you catch it?


----------



## Mint (Dec 5, 2012)

Pickles said:


> How are they different, Mint?  Are they a different color or something, or do you not know it's "special" until you catch it?







They're bigger than normal snowflakes. In the above picture, it's the bigger flake to the right of the character. 
They also make a twinkling sound.


----------



## Pickles (Dec 5, 2012)

Ahhh, thank you!


----------



## AmenFashion (Dec 6, 2012)

Those snowflakes are cute, I'm excited to catch a bunch.
And I am loving the Ice Series!
Definitely choosing this theme for one of my rooms.


----------



## dexterminate88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Mint said:


> They're bigger than normal snowflakes. In the above picture, it's the bigger flake to the right of the character.
> They also make a twinkling sound.



How quickly do they fall and does it happen often? I am curious as to how much time we have to catch them, or if maybe they sit on the ground for a second after falling so we can scoop them up? I feel like I'll never find any cause I'll always be in the wrong spot or take too long grabbing my net, like I was with shooting gulliver most every time, especially since the snowflakes are vertical whereas gull you could at least chase. -_- I absolutely adore the ice set but with it taking 4-5 snowflakes per piece that's a lot of snowflakes, esp if making different snowmen to get other stuff too.


----------



## Mint (Dec 6, 2012)

dexterminate88 said:


> How quickly do they fall and does it happen often? I am curious as to how much time we have to catch them, or if maybe they sit on the ground for a second after falling so we can scoop them up? I feel like I'll never find any cause I'll always be in the wrong spot or take too long grabbing my net, like I was with shooting gulliver most every time, especially since the snowflakes are vertical whereas gull you could at least chase. -_- I absolutely adore the ice set but with it taking 4-5 snowflakes per piece that's a lot of snowflakes, esp if making different snowmen to get other stuff too.



At first I was only finding them when it snowed, but once I had built the Snow(wo)man Mother (the one the snowflakes are given to) they began to fall even when it wasn't snowing. It does happen fairly often.

I have never seen them sit on the ground. When they "fall" they float around and change directions frequently.


----------



## dexterminate88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Ahh okay cool, thank you. Last question I promise! When the snowmen are built do they last for a few days like they did in CF? So we could have multiples in our town at a time and therefore maximize the ability to receive all the different furniture sets by winters end?


----------



## Mint (Dec 6, 2012)

dexterminate88 said:


> Ahh okay cool, thank you. Last question I promise! When the snowmen are built do they last for a few days like they did in CF? So we could have multiples in our town at a time and therefore maximize the ability to receive all the different furniture sets by winters end?



They do last a few days, but start melting the next day (I haven't played CF and I'm unfamiliar with how snowmen worked in that game).


----------



## ZedameX (Dec 6, 2012)

Snow flakes are just like butterflies in nature, they just fly around a meter or so off the ground and you catch them with your bug net.

They make a cool crystal like shimmery sound too.


----------



## dexterminate88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome. Thank you guys for the information. =)


----------



## Wrathie83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing the info .


----------

